# Thank you PC!



## PA (Jan 19, 2002)

I'm feeling like myself again.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 19, 2002)

Welcome back, PA!  It's good to see you back to normal once again.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

For us curious who don't know: What transpired here?


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 19, 2002)

PA had user-name problems, and accidentally snagged someone else's user name while trying to sort them out.  I had to do some adjustment!


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *PA had user-name problems, and accidentally snagged someone else's user name while trying to sort them out.  I had to do some adjustment! *




Ah, tahnks for the explanation!

Glad this was resolved, and keep up the good work PC .


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 19, 2002)

Ahhh... it's good to be back. Thanks PC!


----------



## PA (Jan 19, 2002)

Grandpa said:
			
		

> *Ahhh... it's good to be back. Thanks PC! *




Please PC, don't tell him _who_ had stolen his username...


----------



## PA (Jan 19, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Welcome back, PA!  It's good to see you back to normal once again.   *




Normal?


----------



## PA (Jan 19, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *PA had user-name problems, and accidentally snagged someone else's user name while trying to sort them out.  I had to do some adjustment! *




Being adjusted by a Paranoia GM is...

OH, SO WONDERFULLY WONDERFUL!! THANK YOU MR. PIRATECAT!!


----------



## Darkness (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi there, PA! Good to see you here! I hope Gary will arrive soon... 

[Note to self: I must not forget to hide all valuable things in a super-secret forum now...]


----------



## PA (Jan 20, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Hi there, PA! Good to see you here! I hope Gary will arrive soon...
> 
> [Note to self: I must not forget to hide all valuable things in a super-secret forum now...]  *




Oh, I think there's been one post of a Col_Pladoh on those new boards already.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 20, 2002)

PA said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh, I think there's been one post of a Col_Pladoh on those new boards already. *



He's already been badmouthing you on the new boards?!  Man, Gary must still be pissed about these pics about him and PC becoming known to the general populace...


----------



## graydoom (Jan 20, 2002)

Arrrr! Expose the elitists, cast down the tyrannical moderators!
Darkness will be the first up against the wall when the revolution comes....


----------



## Darkness (Jan 20, 2002)

graydoom said:
			
		

> *Arrrr! Expose the elitists, cast down the tyrannical moderators!
> Darkness will be the first up against the wall when the revolution comes....
> 
> *



Did I miss something here?


----------

